# Rear Quarterpanel repair



## OMG_WTF_Bernard (Mar 16, 2013)

I recently had my exhaust rust off and it pulled my rear bumper back and dislocated my quarter panel. i want to do the repair myself seeing as i might just need to readjust everything. no real damage. I'm on my computer right now and the pictures are on my phone. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to go about fixing this? Or is it better to just wait for pictures?


----------

